# Simone Dinnerstein



## Albert7

Definitely one of the most underrated big label names we have here. In fact, what astonishes me is that I'm probably the only dude here who enjoys her albums (or maybe not) but not a peep so far here on TC regarding her legacy.

Better than Angela Hewitt and lots more color in her playing that's for sure .


----------



## Manxfeeder

I was at Barnes & Noble, and the background music shifted from sardonic hipster music to Bach's Inventions and Sinfonias. I immediately went to the music department to see who initiated this rift in the continuum. The clerk said when no one was looking, she snuck in Simone Dinnerstein's Bach. I was happy to bring that CD home.


----------



## Albert7

That is a very awesome disc for sure. I just procured that one last year and haven't heard it yet. I also just picked up her unusual collaboration with a folk singer for an album called Night which I will probably examine further next month during my Lizst period.










It is fairly cool even though she is best known as an interpreter of Schubert, Beethoven, and Bach that she lands out of her comfort zone to play her own arrangements which aren't strictly classical music.

As a video example, this is a wonderful cover that Simone did for a Johnny Nash cover song. Note how much Bach-like interpretation she imparts to the right hand as she plays the popular tune. Very brilliant folk-sy arrangement.


----------



## Albert7

Here is another lovely clip of Simone playing Bach here:


----------



## AnotherSpin

She is very interesting pianist with her own unique voice.


----------



## Triplets

Back to the OP, I don't know if 'underrated' is exactly correct...She has been featured on the TV Show 60 Minutes, and her Goldbergs probably sold more than most recordings Artists entire ouevre will ever sell. Perhaps what the OP meant was that because of her success in the Mainstream Media and commercially, she is regarded as somewhat of a lightweight by others.
I think that any Classical Artist who has a some kind of a breakthrough will always be subjected to that kind of analysis, whether it's Yuja Wang, Kennedy, Artur Rubinstein, or Dinnerstein. I like her Goldbergs and the Beethoven Cello Sontas that she did with Bailey but I haven't heard any other recordings.


----------



## Albert7

Definitely the nicest classical musician I ever met.  She sent two albums autographed for my daughter's birthday. 

Very open-hearted and shares her love of music for the public. I admire her playing too! Why do people consider her lightweight I am puzzled by?


----------



## Albert7

Really great video of her playing a few Bach inventions


----------

